# Mobile tunnel



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

I've heard there are a couple ways to avoid mobile tunnel traffic headed west but which is best?


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Get off I-10 at exit 27 just before the tunnel, hang a right at the light (or yield sign for going right) follow it until you come to I-165 which will lead you to I-65, take it south and it ends up on I-10 again...or there are other ways to go west depending on your destination.


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just trying to get to Baton Rouge. Sounds like a good plan. Thanks.

Not seeing I-165 on the map. Do you mean 225?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

If it's not morning or evening traffic Monday thru Friday or a wreck, I would just got through it. Usually go right through it any other time


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

countryjwh said:


> If it's not morning or evening traffic Monday thru Friday or a wreck, I would just got through it. Usually go right through it any other time


I thought it was always backed up on Sunday, westbound anyway.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Somethingsfishy said:


> Just trying to get to Baton Rouge. Sounds like a good plan. Thanks.
> 
> Not seeing I-165 on the map. Do you mean 225?


Not 225


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

Is I-165 on the Eastside of the tunnel? Don't see it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Somethingsfishy said:


> I thought it was always backed up on Sunday, westbound anyway.


I drive across the bay everyday, so take my advice. The easiest thing to do is: get off on the Daphne exit, and get onto the causeway. Take the causeway until the last possible ramp onto the bayway which is literally 200 yards from the tunnel. It doesn't matter if traffic is backed up to FL, you will get on at the tunnel and be through it in no time. After the tunnel there is never a backup unless there is a wreck. This is the easiest and fastest way.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Somethingsfishy said:


> I thought it was always backed up on Sunday, westbound anyway.





Somethingsfishy said:


> Is I-165 on the Eastside of the tunnel? Don't see it.


This is what FRF is saying to do: 
https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...djga_-g&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=3&sz=13&via=1,2&z=12


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I drive across the bay everyday, so take my advice. The easiest thing to do is: get off on the Daphne exit, and get onto the causeway. Take the causeway until the last possible ramp onto the bayway which is literally 200 yards from the tunnel. It doesn't matter if traffic is backed up to FL, you will get on at the tunnel and be through it in no time. After the tunnel there is never a backup unless there is a wreck. This is the easiest and fastest way.


+1 going all the way around will take you forever. Just use the causeway from Daphne to the tunnel which is hwy 98 if you need a number


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I drive across the bay everyday, so take my advice. The easiest thing to do is: get off on the Daphne exit, and get onto the causeway. Take the causeway until the last possible ramp onto the bayway which is literally 200 yards from the tunnel. It doesn't matter if traffic is backed up to FL, you will get on at the tunnel and be through it in no time. After the tunnel there is never a backup unless there is a wreck. This is the easiest and fastest way.


Agreed!!! Most of the time the tunnel itself is the reason everyone slows down. 

Honestly the delay for me has never been longer than around 30 minutes on the bayway though. You are right about traffic on Sunday, but it usually starts between lunch and dinner time.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Somethingsfishy said:


> I've heard there are a couple ways to avoid mobile tunnel traffic headed west but which is best?


*I think you are talking about the "High Season" "West Bound" "After Check Out" traffic.

Ninety percent of the vehicles are from Louisiana, flipping each other off, while trying to cut in front of each other. 

They sure as heck ain't gonna get there any faster, they just have a need to cut someone off, and get in front of them, with a middle finger salute.

It's not their fault, it's how mama taught them to drive.

So now we have a Louisiana boy, wantin to avoid other Louisiana boys, and get home first.

There are four ways to avoid the I-10 tunnel, west bound.

1. Get off the I-10 before you get on the westbound bayway, take Highway 90 west. You can also venture half way across the I-10 westbound bayway, and get off at the midway exit, or the hazardous truck route exit. Go north on the west side of Mobile River to the Bridge. GO WEST ACROSS THE BRIDGE (very important). Then take 165 north, to I-65 south, to I-10.

2. Same as above, but take Bank Street tunnel to downtown, and the find I-10, there signs.

3. If you are at Gulf Shores area, take Fort Morgan to the ferry to Dauphin Island, then north. Cal ahead to make sure the ferry is running and the ferry schedule

4. Take highway 29 north from Pensacola, to Atmore, then I-65 south.

Now these routes also work for EAST BOUND, BUT THERE IS A TRICK. 

You have to drive in reverse for them to make Louisiana Sense.

PS: I could not resist, I am a Gretna Boy.





*


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *I think you are talking about the "High Season" "West Bound" "After Check Out" traffic.
> 
> Ninety percent of the vehicles are from Louisiana, flipping each other off, while trying to cut in front of each other.
> 
> ...


Couldn't I take government st to 10 instead of taking I-165 to 65?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you scared of going through the tunnel? I don't really see the big deal here.


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Are you scared of going through the tunnel? I don't really see the big deal here.


Just don't want to sit on the bayway for an hr.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Somethingsfishy said:


> Just don't want to sit on the bayway for an hr.


Then do what I and 2 others said. There is no reason to avoid the tunnel. It will take you longer to go completely around it and get back on I10 than to sit on the bayway for half an hour.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't know what day or time you are leaving but you are probably over thinking this. Don't leave when people are going or coming from work and you will be fine. I've been over the causeway hundreds and hundreds of times and can count on 1 hand how many times I've had to sit for an hr on it. Id be more worried about traffic in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Somethingsfishy (Jul 15, 2013)

Splittine said:


> I don't know what day or time you are leaving but you are probably over thinking this. Don't leave when people are going or coming from work and you will be fine. I've been over the causeway hundreds and hundreds of times and can count on 1 hand how many times I've had to sit for an hr on it. Id be more worried about traffic in Baton Rouge.


Ok thanks guys. I'm just scarred from the mess I got in last summer. Lol.


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

We go back & forth all summer, try to avoid the Friday migration east & check out traffic on Sunday, timing is everything.

Headed east, you can get off before the tunnel traffic starts backing up on I-10, any exit starting with Dauphin Island Pwky north will work. Cut over to Government street & take Bankhead tunnel. Get back on I-10 at exit past Battleship. 

Can also get off at Canal Street and follow I165 & take Africa Town bridge, once you get on causeway, follow directions above.

Returning, watch the traffic on I10, you can get off at Malbis or Spainish Fort exit & hit the causeway. Again, depending on traffic u can go through Bankhead or across the bridge. I don't like getting back in the tunnel traffic as they drive 20 mph through it & most do not know how to let you merge in.

My best advice is leave early Friday & late Sunday.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I drive that God-forsaken tunnel every day. I dread thursday and friday afternoon going east, and monday through wednesday afternoon if I work nights. I-10 has taught me to hate drivers from Louisiana as well as Texas. The most inconciderate drivers on the face of the planet. Wasn't this bad until post-katrina. Wish they'd spend time in their own states instead of driving here all the time. It's caused me to find some rather creative routes through Mobile though....... And made my patience a zero!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I know I'll catch flak on this...but how does this post relate to fishing or boating?

General Discussion: General Fishing and Boating Chat -Anything goes but please watch your language and keep it related to fishing and boating.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I think you are talking about the "High Season" "West Bound" "After Check Out" traffic.
> 
> Ninety percent of the vehicles are from Louisiana, flipping each other off, while trying to cut in front of each other.
> 
> ...


There is a 5th way. Don't go East in the first place. :thumbup:


----------

